# Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!



## Hollinail (2. Februar 2013)

*Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Na super. 

Jetzt hab ich meinen angeblichen "China-Böller" (LC-Power 650W) ausgetauscht gegen ein Corsair TX750M und nun habe ich wenn ich die Maus bewege Geräusche (hoher ton).
Hatte ich vorher mit dem LC-Power nicht. Habe das LC-Power getauscht, da ich ein sicheres Netzteil wollte.
Brauch aber jetzt auch keine kleine Hupe im Rechner.

Hat einer von Euch noch ne Idee?

MFG


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Evtl. Spulen Fiepen?

Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rie/180414-fiepen-bei-jeder-mausbewegung.html


----------



## Hollinail (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

ne, kein spulenfiepen. 
Ist eher dem Geräusch einer Festplatte ähnlich, aber nur bei Mausbewegung wie gesagt. War ja mit dem alten Netzteil nicht vorhanden. Da gibt man über 100 EUR für ein Netzteil aus, und dann
sowas.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Wenn Garantie drauf ist würde ich es einfach mal Umtauschen.
Vllt. ist es ein "Montags Modell" 
Aber schon komisch das es nur passiert wenn du die Maus bewegst o.0


----------



## Hollinail (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

noch komischer ist es wenn der interne Lüfter läuft ist das Geräusch weg. Sobald er stehen bleibt und ich die Maus bewege, ist es wieder vorhanden. Nerv!
Hab eigentlich keinen Bock den ganzen kram wieder auszubauen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Spannungen sind ja anders wenn der Lüfter läuft als wenn er aus ist.

Der User hier hat aber fast das selbe Problem:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...98063-netzteil-macht-komische-geraeusche.html


----------



## Hollinail (2. Februar 2013)

werde es wohl am Montag umtauschen gegen ein AX750.

Muss ich halt nochmal alles umfummeln, kotz.

so liebe Freunde,

hat sich erledigt, Netzteil ist gerade EXPLODIERT! 

Ne, Spaß beiseite; Geräusch ist weg! Hat an der Abfragerate der Maus (Razer Death Adder Black Ed.) gelegen. Krass, oder? Hab sie nun
niedriger eingestellt, und das Problem ist weg, puh. Hatte echt keinen Bock den ganzen sch... nochmal zu verkabeln nachdem ich mir mal so richtig "Mühe" gab, hehe!

Trotzdem Danke! 

Evtl. kann oder konnte ich ja mit der Lösung auch anderen mit diesem Problem helfen!

MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Tausch das Corsair um, CWT ist sehr anfällig für Spulenfiepen. Kauf dir was von Seasonic (original) oder be quiet...


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Hollinail schrieb:


> Na super.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich meinen angeblichen "China-Böller" (LC-Power 650W) ausgetauscht gegen ein Corsair TX750M und nun habe ich wenn ich die Maus bewege Geräusche (hoher ton).


 
Du tausch ein China Böller gegen halben Schrott aus?


----------



## Hollinail (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Wieso halber Schrott? Das ist eigentlich voller Schrott! Hatte mit dem Böller nie irgendwelche Probleme! Seit 2 Jahren im Betrieb. 
Dann liest man im Forum horrorgeschichten über Hardwaretot usw. tauscht es aus, und verschlimmbessert es. Und von beQ habe ich allerdings auch so einiges negatives erfahren, weil den Hersteller wollte ich zuerst haben. Fahre morgen zu meinem Händler und er soll mir was vernünftiges geben. Er hatte auch was von seasonic gesagt. Leg ich halt lieber noch was drauf.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Hollinail schrieb:


> Wieso halber Schrott? Das ist eigentlich voller Schrott! Hatte mit dem Böller nie irgendwelche Probleme! Seit 2 Jahren im Betrieb.



Voller Schrott ist das was du für 20€ kaufen kannst.
Halber Schrott ist das was du vermeintlich günstig bekommst -- abgesehen davon dass ich nicht glaube dass du ein 750 Watt Netzteil brauchst.



Hollinail schrieb:


> Dann liest man im Forum horrorgeschichten über Hardwaretot usw. tauscht es aus, und verschlimmbessert es. Und von beQ habe ich allerdings auch so einiges negatives erfahren, weil den Hersteller wollte ich zuerst haben. Fahre morgen zu meinem Händler und er soll mir was vernünftiges geben. Er hatte auch was von seasonic gesagt. Leg ich halt lieber noch was drauf.



Du verschlimmerst nichts wenn du ein gutes Netzteil kaufst und BeQuiet kann nichts dafür wenn andere Hersteller keine guten Netzteile bauen.


----------



## Hollinail (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Voller Schrott ist das was du für 20€ kaufen kannst.
> Halber Schrott ist das was du vermeintlich günstig bekommst -- abgesehen davon dass ich nicht glaube dass du ein 750 Watt Netzteil brauchst.
> 
> Naja, 100 Euro und günstig
> ...


 
Das Ultimo sind die anscheinend auch nicht. Ausfälle nach einem halben Jahr, geplatzte Innereien usw. 
Werde es Umtauschen gegen ein anderes. Sind eh alles Made in China Kandidaten leider.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

In China fertigen alle. Das ist nun mal so.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Hollinail schrieb:


> Das Ultimo sind die anscheinend auch nicht. Ausfälle nach einem halben Jahr, geplatzte Innereien usw.


 von welchem Gerät sprichst du hier?

Und dass, wenn man viel in Umlauf bringt, auch viel über jemanden liest, sollte klar sein, oder?


----------



## Hollinail (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> von welchem Gerät sprichst du hier?
> 
> Und dass, wenn man viel in Umlauf bringt, auch viel über jemanden liest, sollte klar sein, oder?



Tja, deswegen liest man wohl auch viel über die sogenannten China-Böller! 

Selbiges wurde auch eben wieder verbaut und macht keinerlei Geräusche o.ä.
Mal sehen was mein Händler morgen vorschlägt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Wenn dein Händler Schrott Netzteile empfiehlt weißt du dass du den Händler wechseln solltest.


----------



## Hollinail (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

meint ihr das AX750 macht auch solche mucken?


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Was für Hardware hast du denn dass du ein 750 Watt Netzteil brauchst?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Wozu brauchst du den ein 750 Watt NT.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Zumal das TX750M auch zu den schlechteren gehört, was man kaufen kann. Einmal von CWT hergestellt, andererseits ist dort auch kein guter/langsamer Lüfter drin zu finden sondern eher eine Turbine.
Und davon, dass es ein Schweißgerät ist (=keine vernünftige OCP), reden wir mal lieber nicht.


Grundsätzlich kann man Corsair momentan wirklich nicht zu empfehlen, zumal man den Eindruck gewinnen kann, dass es eine Firma ist, die kaum etwas eigenes macht und eher jedem Marketing Trend hinterherrennt...


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Er hat aber AX geschrieben und nicht TX. Also wird es wohl das Seasonic sein.
Mit dem 2800rpm Adda Lüfter.


----------



## Hollinail (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zumal das TX750M auch zu den schlechteren gehört, was man kaufen kann. Einmal von CWT hergestellt, andererseits ist dort auch kein guter/langsamer Lüfter drin zu finden sondern eher eine Turbine.


 
und das AX750? Auch von CWT?


----------



## Hollinail (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat aber AX geschrieben und nicht TX. Also wird es wohl das Seasonic sein.
> Mit dem 2800rpm Adda Lüfter.


 
das TX hab ich ja noch hier! Die Frage ist nur, ob das AX auch so sch... ist.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten da das TX von CWT ist und das AX von Seasonic gefertigt wird.


----------



## Hollinail (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten da das TX von CWT ist und das AX von Seasonic gefertigt wird.



Aha, also müsste das AX ja passen. Ich probiers einfach aus, und wenns wieder fürn Ar... ist, gehts halt auch zurück.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Aber wozu brauchst du denn jetzt 750 Watt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Hollinail schrieb:


> und das AX750? Auch von CWT?


 
Nö, das nicht. Aber kaufen würde ich es trotzdem nicht, da du es nach Holland senden darfst, wohingegen du beim Original in Deutschland bleibst. Also wenn schon Seasonic X-Serie, dann bitte das Original und nicht irgendeine badge engeneered Kopie.


----------



## Hollinail (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

das ich mir in Zukunft nicht schon wieder ein anderes NT holen muss.


----------



## Hollinail (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nö, das nicht. Aber kaufen würde ich es trotzdem nicht, da du es nach Holland senden darfst, wohingegen du beim Original in Deutschland bleibst. Also wenn schon Seasonic X-Serie, dann bitte das Original und nicht irgendeine badge engeneered Kopie.


 

Aber zuerst ist doch der Händler verantwortlich.


----------



## hendrosch (3. Februar 2013)

Und der schickst dann nach Holland.

Liste am besten mal deine Hardware auf wofür brauchst du 750W außerdem kannst du das Geld auch besser investieren indem du z.B. Ein günstigeres BQ E9 kaufst oder wenn du das Geld ja eh hast gleich das P10.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Hollinail schrieb:


> das ich mir in Zukunft nicht schon wieder ein anderes NT holen muss.


 
Das musst du auch nicht wenn du dir ein 500 Watt netzteil kaufst.


----------



## Hollinail (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das musst du auch nicht wenn du dir ein 500 Watt netzteil kaufst.



2x GTX670 plus 3770K; da langen 500w doch nicht


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Hollinail schrieb:


> Aber zuerst ist doch der Händler verantwortlich.


 
Ähh, also ich befürchte, dass es, wenn du es über den Händler machst, wie folgt abläuft:

Du gibsts zum Händler: der sammelts ggf und schickts dann zum Distri
Der Distri sammelts erst mal und schickts dann zum Hersteller.
Der Hersteller testets, schickts zurück an den Distri
der Distri schickts an den Händler.

Und der Händler sagt dir dann bescheid.

Sind dann mal eben so 6-8 Wochen ohne Netzteil...

Und Versand nach NL kostet etwa 15€.

Und genau deswegen schicken größere Unternehmen Grundsätzlich Paletten. Also so z.B. 10-30 Netzteile, die dann Richtung Hersteller geschickt werden.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Hollinail schrieb:


> 2x GTX670 plus 3770K; da langen 500w doch nicht


 
Deswegen habe ich ja gefragt wozu du ein 750 Watt Netzteil brauchst.


----------



## Hollinail (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich ja gefragt wozu du ein 750 Watt Netzteil brauchst.


 

 na siehste!

Stöhn; Ach keine Ahnung wie es morgen ausschaut. Ich versuchs mal mit dem AX und trinke Tee.
Hätte niemals gedacht das ein LC-Power so verdammt leise ist. Allein jetzt im mom ist es lautstärke-technisch einfach nur herrlich.
Aber es hatt halt leider keine Schutzschaltungen usw.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Hollinail schrieb:


> Aber es hatt halt leider keine Schutzschaltungen usw.


 Das Corsair auch nicht...


----------



## Hollinail (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Wo steht das?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*



Hollinail schrieb:


> Wo steht das?


 Manual, Hersteller Seite...

Das Corsair, was du atm hast, hat z.B. keine OCP auf +12V und keine OTP. Und das sind schon mal 2 relativ wichtige Dinge...


----------



## Hollinail (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Und das AX?


----------



## Hollinail (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Hat sich erledigt!

Hole mir kein Corsair NT mehr! Nach ausführlicher Recherche bin/war ich nicht der Einzige mit diesem Problem.
Wie sich der Lüfter z.T. anhört, kann man auch sehr gut auf YT sehen (hören).
Und das mit dem Fiepen/zirpen ist bei denen auch sehr extrem vorhanden. Schade Corsair!

MFG


----------



## Rurdo (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Netzteilgeräusche bei Mausbewegung!*

Ich kann dir aufjedenfall ein Seasonic X-750 Empfehlen! Sea Sonic X-Series X-750 750W ATX 2.3 (SS-750KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich selbst hab den "kleinen Bruder" das X-560 und es ist einfach super....
Vollmodular, Lüfter dreht erst ab 20% NT-Belastung (vorallem für Lautstärke-Freaks wie mich gut ^^), und es ist Qualitativ in der High-End Klasse!
Mfg


----------



## Hollinail (5. Februar 2013)

hör mir auf mit semi-passiv!

das ständige anlauf-geheule/brummen vom Lüfter des Corsair hat mich "geheilt"!



Hollinail schrieb:


> hör mir auf mit semi-passiv!
> 
> das ständige anlauf-geheule/brummen vom Lüfter des Corsair hat mich "geheilt"!



Corsair GS 600W PSU Geräusche Fiepen Piepen Quietschen - YouTube

so klingt es dann!


----------

